
Ask HN: Which websites do you visit? - _6cj7
Regardless of topic, which websites&#x2F;blogs&#x2F;subreddits&#x2F;newsletters&#x2F;Youtube channels do you often read&#x2F;watch (to acquire information)?
======
aesthetics1
I used to have a dozen or so sites that I visited on a regular basis, but I
really grew tired of comment sections devolving into "who can post a meme the
fastest" competitions. One reason why I keep coming to HN is because of the
targeted discussion, and the lack of these types of cheap humor comments or
karma grabs.

I find myself looking for more "adult" communities nowadays, and it has been a
struggle to find them.

EDIT: Typo

~~~
theandrewbailey
It's amazing that HN (as a system) and its community actively discourage those
kinds of comments. The ratio of thoughtful, insightful, and useful articles
and comments (signal) to junk, spam, and trolling (noise) is outstanding. I
keep coming back because of it.

~~~
ams6110
It's amazing to me not that it started that way, but has mostly remained that
way.

You do see some political agendas revealed here from time to time, and there
are certainly a few celebrity posters who get upvoted just based on who they
are not always what they are saying. But by and large it's a very flame/troll-
free experience.

Kudos to dang and other mods who step in when the usual downvote/flag
mechanisms aren't working.

------
johnnydoe9
It's mostly Youtube, Reddit, HN, ARSTechnica for tech/news.

For random comics and stuff it's Loading Artist.

Been listening to Jordan Peterson's lectures on youtube, watching video essays
on films, the science/information related channels has already been mentioned
here. I'd recommend "Blank On Blank" [1] it's wonderful.

[1][https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9pO2YNforRbdwKOh09djKA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9pO2YNforRbdwKOh09djKA)

------
nawgszy
Hacker News.

The rest of my time spent on the internet is either habitual, i.e.
Reddit/FB/YouTube for my "entertainment needs", or purpose-driven, i.e.
googling relevant information for whatever projects I'm working and so
accordingly is largely random.

I want to go to more places like this, and I tried slashdot, but I didn't
understand their comment section and am incredibly passive. So here I am.

~~~
DarkTree
Yeah this describes my habits as well. I used to think that reddit served a
similar, though watered-down purpose that HN does. I've since accepted that
Reddit is more entertainment for me, much as FB is. The comments section on
popular submissions can be unbearable and it has especially been alienating
with the Trump vs. Liberal hate/name-calling being spewed back and forth.

I think multi-reddits can be great, as you can isolate yourself from the mess
of r/all, but unfortunately the comments sections on the subreddits I'm
interested in are nowhere near parity with HN. Furthermore, the subreddits
carry a lot of noise submissions that I feel aren't as strongly represented on
the the front pages of HN.

Oddly, I have found YouTube has taken an increasingly large portion of my
internet time. There are a ton of really informative, good quality education
videos being pushed onto YT today, for example 3Blue1Brown's math content
comes to mind [0]. However, the comments sections for most videos is maybe
only millimeters above being worthless at best, and detracting on average.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=3blue1brown](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=3blue1brown)

------
r3bl
Wait But Why, Kurzgesagt, Second Thought, SciShow Space, Geography Now, Tom
Scott, Hacker News (obviously), /r/coolgithubprojects, /r/unixporn, /r/netsec,
Crypto-Gram newsletter... I could go on and on.

------
1S9C8G4
[http://www.billboard.com/charts/hot-100](http://www.billboard.com/charts/hot-100)

[https://www.apple.com/itunes/charts](https://www.apple.com/itunes/charts)

[https://news.ycombinator.comx](https://news.ycombinator.comx)

[https://www.youtube.com](https://www.youtube.com)

[https://www.ultimate-guitar.com](https://www.ultimate-guitar.com)

[https://www.producthunt.com](https://www.producthunt.com)

[https://news.google.com](https://news.google.com)

[http://www.nytimes.com](http://www.nytimes.com)

[http://www.bbc.com/news](http://www.bbc.com/news)

[https://github.com](https://github.com)

[https://www.npmjs.com](https://www.npmjs.com)

[https://thepiratebay.org](https://thepiratebay.org)

------
hello_newman
For news/current events, Hacker News. I quit reddit a while ago, and most of
the good stuff on Reddit appears elsewhere after a couple days.

For newsletters, I really enjoy Ruby Weekly and Javascript Weekly by Peter
Cooper. There is always something new to read in Ruby Weekly. I also really
like the MIT Technology Review. It's a daily email that is really well written
with a bunch of insightful links.

Youtube channels is a hodgepodge of whatever I am currently into. In a similar
vein, I am a big fan of GoRails.

For strict information gathering, I recently got an Audible subscription and
love it. I listen to music while working, but Audible I save for while I'm
commuting.

Looking at ones i frequent, I have noticed a pattern to pay for services I
use. I am also a privacy badger/uBlock user, but I still prefer to pay for
services if it means no ads or a better experience.

------
pizza
Youtube - Zero Books' zero squared podcast, David Parsons' Nostalgia Trap
podcast, a lot of random Noam Chomsky or Slavoj Žižek lectures, even more
miscellaneous hr-long lectures on any topic etc

Patreon - Chapo Trap House podcast

Other podcasts: In the News by Doug Henwood, the Kraken podcast, the Katie
Halper show

Twitter

reddit - r/machinelearning, r/keto, r/sorceryofthespectacle, r/chapotraphouse

blogs - high-fat-nutrition.blogspot.com, itsthewooo.blogspot.com, gwern.net

Occasionally I just browse through arxiv.org, and tbh I have a massive backlog
of unread saved webpages in my Pocket account

------
PMYA
After the whole Reddit blackout thing I started using Voat.co as my main
aggregator, but it went a bit downhill and some people I know ended up making
Phuks.co, I spend a lot of time there. Otherwise, Lainchan.org for mostly tech
related stuff, Slashdot, ARSTechnica, occasionally SingularityHub.

I have RSS feeds for a number of different news sites including BBC, Reuters,
Guardian, RT, Telegraph.

I have a number of different sites I don't visit daily, but visit regularly
out of necessity, like stack overflow.

------
avenoir
It's mostly YouTube. I've been listening to Joe Rogan's podcasts while working
for some time now. I also subscribe to Joe Robinet for some bushcraft and
camping stuff that I typically watch in the after-hours. DI.FM for music.
Google News/Finance for news and stock updates. And HN, of course.

------
mooseburger
Slate Star Codex

Hacker News

4chan (/v/, /tv/, /pol/)

Youtube (Mainly for music)

------
mindcrime
HN (duh)

Youtube - as bad as certain aspects of YT are (eg, comments), there is a TON
of great educational content on there, as well as music videos.

Reddit: Yes, the default subs are horrible, but there are a lot of great
specialized subs as well.

Coursera: taking a couple of classes now

ai.stackexchange.com

Facebook - not happy to admit this, but it's force of habit. :-(

news.google.com - news

arxiv.org/corr/home - CS papers

wral.com/weather - local weather

amazon.com - I'm on there either ordering books, adding stuff to my wishlist,
or just looking up a book I might want to buy "one day", or checking on the
status of an order, pretty much every day.

dilbert.com - lulz

phins.com/phins-urls.html - Dolphins news

digg.com/reader - feedz

------
cygned
[http://brutalistwebsites.com/](http://brutalistwebsites.com/)

[https://www.bloomberg.com/](https://www.bloomberg.com/)

------
noir_lord
YouTube - Programming talks, tech talks, documentaries and music (I have
unlimited bandwidth so I mostly just leave it on OST playlists all day while
I'm working).

HN.

Twitter (I have a rule of following exactly 50 accounts on a one in/one out
basis because otherwise it's too unfocused to be useful the way I want to use
it (which is as a quick/lazy RSS replacement)).

BBC News/The Guardian/The Daily Mail (reasonable cross section).

That's about it outside work related stuff/general programming stuff.

Listen to a fair amount of podcasts but I just go to their sites for that.

------
matt4077
I'm involved in politics and somewhat obsessed with it. So these aren't
spectacularly secret gems, but spending a few minutes with high quality news
every day is actually something surprisingly few people do:

[https://www.theatlantic.com](https://www.theatlantic.com)

[http://www.nytimes.com](http://www.nytimes.com)

[https://www.theguardian.com/international](https://www.theguardian.com/international)

~~~
formula_ninguna
what's high quality news?

------
galfarragem
HN, youtube, windguru (weather), feedly (few niche blogs and podcasts) and
pb.pl (to practice Polish). Quitted facebook.

Newsletters: javascript, ruby and python weekly

------
satsuma
Purely for information/news?

HN, Ars Technica, TechCrunch, and the local paper's website. WaPo if I feel
like making myself mad at politics.

------
oblib
I have a Safari bookmarks folder that I open in tabs every morning with these
sites:

NOAA weather and Radar, AP News, Reuters News, Hacker News, Science Bulletin,
Alltop Raspberry Pi, Facebook, and Willy n Ethel.

Sometimes I'll also take a look at Google News if I have time.

I have a pretty small and awesome group of friends on FB that share a lot of
great stuff from a wide variety of sources.

------
fauria
Mostly HN, but have also bookmarked:

    
    
      Datatau
      Techcrunch
      Techradar
      Medium
      Product Hunt
      Popular Mechanics
      MIT Technology Review
      Hardvard Business Review
      Engadget
      Hackaday
      OReilly Radar
      The Verge
      Atlas Obscura
      Coding Horror
      Joel on Software

~~~
brianpgordon
I lost a lot of respect for Joel Spolsky after the whole Wasabi debacle. I
wouldn't recommend reading his blog anymore.

[https://blog.codinghorror.com/has-joel-spolsky-jumped-the-
sh...](https://blog.codinghorror.com/has-joel-spolsky-jumped-the-shark/)

~~~
veb
Not sure how I missed all this, but what a fascinating read! Has there been
any updates for this?

EDIT: [http://blog.fogcreek.com/killing-off-wasabi-
part-1/](http://blog.fogcreek.com/killing-off-wasabi-part-1/)

------
sjm
HN, Resident Advisor, Bleep, Discogs, NYT/WashPo/Twitter, Facebook (less
frequently, but I'm away from home so it's kind of a necessity), some of the
VICE sites/YouTube channels.

------
mc42
Reddit, YouTube, Twitch for media.

Chief Delphi for Robotics-related content (FIRST Robotics Alum, so it's an
interesting thought pattern to watch as an outsider.)

HN, Hackaday and on occasion Slashdot for Tech-related content.

------
sceew
Here's what's in my daily website 'checklist' folder:

WSJ

Bloomberg

Fortune

Valuewalk

Techcrunch

Dealbook

Fortune's Termsheet (usually just read dan primarks pro rata)

Naked Capitalism

Hacker News

Pocket

Financial Samurai

Venturebeat

That's really all, also read Barstool Sports for fun.

Who reads Reddit these days? With the exception of some niche subreddits, it
is bottom-feeder trash.

------
SAI_Peregrinus
News-wise: HN, The Register, Ars Technica, Reuters, AP, Fark, Physorg.
Entertainment: Reddit, Youtube, a bunch of webcomics, some forums.

I use Feedly to organize pretty much all of it.

------
huangc10
Get to work, open folder:

Feedly (more of a web app than website), Reddit, Hacker News and Slickdeals

Now that I think of it, most of the sites I visit are content aggregators and
not individual sites.

------
xtiansimon
Does Stackoverflow count or is that a Google-like given?

------
anigbrowl
I use the internet for that. (Seriously, 'to acquire information' is just
waaaay too broad for meaningful response.)

------
echan00
Surprised no one said [http://www.theawesomer.com](http://www.theawesomer.com)

------
JoeDaDude
HN and Slashdot for industry news

NY times for regular news (worth paying for IMHO)

Board Game Geek for a hobby

Crunchy Roll for entertainment

NO so called "social" media sites

(edited for formatting)

------
NSAID
[https://www.metafilter.com/](https://www.metafilter.com/)

------
ngneer
ACM Queue, at [http://queue.acm.org](http://queue.acm.org)

------
ivthreadp110
HN, reddit/worldnews, rt, livescience, youtube, sciencemag, google news
searches, the economist

------
eager_noob
HN, f1technical.net, r/formula1, f1fanatic.co.uk, lwn.net, r/physics,
dedoimedo.com

------
xemdetia
news.google.com, HN, reddit, arxiv (just pick a random category and see if
there is something I can read), springer (to see if there are fun books coming
out that I can google hard and lift papers from .edu websites/elsewhere),
digikey/mouser.

------
omg_ketchup
Hacker news.

------
raintrees
It depends on how much time I allocate to catching up on information before
beginning another project or providing support/conducting research for
clients.

goldprice.org to find out what is happening to this baseline.

yahoo.com for s&p, russell 2000 - market review

accuweather.com to get a prediction for upcoming weather.

bbc.com.uk for world service 5 minute bulletin

npr.org for 3 minute summary from one political perspective

drudgereport.com for another political perspective

dvorak.org for humor

here (hn) for IT-related info, trends/news - lower in this list due to
possible time sync hazard

qz.com for their summary

rt.com for another summary

fee.org for economic/political discussion/inspiration

thefederalist.com for economic/political discussion/inspiration

mises.org for economic/political discussion/inspiration

dave.sobr.org for Dave's round up

zerohedge to see where conspiracy theory is heading (also outliers of factual
trends)

antiwar.org for world political climate reporting

noagendanewsnetwork.com for conspiracy theory and factual trend outliers

a handful of comic websites for amusement including xkcd, questionablecontent,
ScaryGoRound/Bad Machinery, DresdenKodak, GirlGenius, etc.

------
jmcgough
[http://slatestarcodex.com](http://slatestarcodex.com)

[https://www.gwern.net/](https://www.gwern.net/)

[https://whatthefuckjusthappenedtoday.com/](https://whatthefuckjusthappenedtoday.com/)

------
scholia
I scan RSS feeds of the obvious sites: NYT, WaPo, ZDNet, Ars, Verge etc

Otherwise I go to Twitter, HN and The Guardian every day, plus Reddit, Amazon
and Facebook every few days (often it's to wish someone a happy birthday).

I also like The Wirecutter for reviews, Authority Nutrition
[https://authoritynutrition.com/](https://authoritynutrition.com/) for food
info, Dilbert and xkcd for cartoons, and YouAre Not So Smart
[https://youarenotsosmart.com/](https://youarenotsosmart.com/) for essays.

------
fudged71
Reddit, ProductHunt, HackerNews, TheVerge

------
joewrong
HN/Twitter/Stackoverflow

------
neuigkeiten
[http://www.gnoosic.com](http://www.gnoosic.com) to find new music

[http://www.ventusky.com](http://www.ventusky.com) to check the weather
worldwide

[http://www.xkcd.com](http://www.xkcd.com) for a quick procrastination break

~~~
Qantourisc
Why was this down-voted, how could an answer to this question be wrong. Imo
only up-votes should occur ? Well unless this is a troll post or any other
form of abuse.

------
kilroy123
Hackernews

Reddit

news.google.com

getpocket.com/a/recommended

Twitter

economist.com (kindle only)

------
akie
HN

Reddit

The Guardian

Twitter

The Economist (via Facebook to circumvent their 3 articles limit)

Facebook

------
aScii
JFL on Youtube

------
miguelrochefort
\- Hacker News

\- Reddit

\- The Verge

\- YouTube

------
chauhankiran
1\. HN

2\. Getpocket.com - articles which i have saved inside of it from HN or from
other places

3\. [https://lobste.rs](https://lobste.rs)

------
1337biz
drudgereport

huffpo

hn

my industry's subreddit

4chan /b/ /pol/ /biz/

fark

a local blogger

each site probably 4-5 times a day

------
donohoe
digg.com

nytimes.com

qz.com

newyorker.com

twitter.com

------
bobosha
all of them, any of them

~~~
thefifthsetpin
I always thought you were a bot.

~~~
bobosha
now you know :)

------
ienjoythebeach
Nice try, Twitter

